# LONGINES HYDROCONQUEST OR ORIS AQUIS????



## Luksaj S.A.S (Aug 14, 2017)

HI guys, today I would like o ask to everybody about this 2 options that I have.

I would like to buy a diver watch, not expensive but a good quality, but I don,t know which one between Oris Aquis ceramic bezel vs Longines hydroconquest ceramic bezel, which one would you choose and why???.

Let me know!!


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

I so wanted to get the longines, when i finally saw it at the AD, the crown with the protection on the side made me think again. I have a 7 1/4 wrist and i felt like the proportions of the crown part added to the watch was a little too bold for me (like i always joke "i understand me", i hope you understand what i meant about the crown), i didn't feel the bond.

The oris also have that protective side but it's less pronounced and the crown is smaller. Saving up to get one myself provided i don't buy something else in the meantime which of course i always do.

Just my own opinion per your request,
I have learned here and and through life, what doesn't fit me might fit you and vice versa.

Go check them out if you can, or maybe already have,
Let us know how it goes,
Cheers


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

The best option is to try them if you have the opportunity.

I had the same reflexion a few month ago and I chose the hydroconquest. For me, it wears better on my wrist (17cm), it feels less bulky, and I prefere a watch with longer power reserver (65h for the longines). For the bracelet, I took tha rubber strat. The steel bracelet is not qualitative in my opinion.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

I personally prefer the HQ. IMO it's a beautiful watch and it sits on the wrist better than the Aquis. Also, you can change straps easily. The Aquis is more of an original design but the HQ is by no means generic. The 6 9 12 numerals aver very distinctive as are the crown guards. A lot of people say they don't like these but I think they're pretty cool. The fit and finish on the case is about the same on both watches. The bracelet and clasp is probably the biggest let down on the HQ, so the edge there goes to the Aquis. Both watches use an ETA movement but Longines upgrades their movement a bit more than Aquis with a longer power reserve and higher specs.
Those are just my views. 
At the end of the day what you'll get here is a bunch of people giving they're opinions on watches they've (hopefully) seen in person and tried on. It's kind of like getting a bunch of strangers to pick a girlfriend for you. The best thing to do is to try them on yourself and see which one you like more. They're pretty comparable in quality, specs and price so it's all down to your taste and preference.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I strongly prefer the Aquis over the Hydroconquest both in looks and comfort which are both obviously subjective. The bracelet on the Aquis is also much better IMO. The Hydroconquest has no tapper to it. The only downside to the Aquis is that the lugs are not standard and you need a special tool to get the straps off however the bracelet is so comfortable I've never considered wanting to remove it. 

That said I have considered buying the Hydroconquest several times (including just last week) however when I remember the bracelet I always back out. 

As others mentioned you should really try them both in person.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

If it can help, you also have this youtube video : 




It is in japanese but you can use the translate function in youtube to get the subtitles in english.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

I have seen / tried some Aquis before, but somehow not bonded with them. The new HQ in Olive Green looks really cool, has some great reviews also on various blogs.
Plan to see that when things get to a little bit more normal, so my vote if for HQ - check the new green one too!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The newer green 41mm Hydroconquest on rubber strap has been on my shortlist lately for potential purchase. It looks absolutely stunning in photos and posted video reviews.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I confirm the newest green HydroConquest is just amazing. Moreover in Oris brand I prefer the *Oris Regulator* which is more original and rare than the aquis


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Certainly in the same class. I am fortunate to have both. Hydroconquest is bolder & sportier. I feel the Oris is a bit more all-arounder.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

Noelandry said:


> Certainly in the same class. I am fortunate to have both. Hydroconquest is bolder & sportier. I feel the Oris is a bit more all-arounder.


Really? I always thought it was the other way around. I'm curious to see why you think that.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I tried the Oris before pulling the trigger on the HC. Oris has taller case which I found uncomfortable for a heavy steel watch, the slimmer case and long curved lugs of the HC sat much better on my wrist. YMMV.

The HC has better movement with longer power reserve and can be had for much cheaper than the Oris.

Lastly, and this is the most personal of all, I dig the oversized Arabic numerals on the HC. So much as I'm considering getting a second one in green.

There is a recent article precisely on this topic:

https://timeandtidewatches.com/longines-hydroconquest-versus-oris-aquis-which-is-better-value/









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

jaycwb said:


> If it can help, you also have this youtube video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video was nice for a visual side by side comparison but the auto-translate feature may need some work. I had a few good laughs. Thanks!


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

I have both. I reach for both equal. However if I could change the Aquis band easier, the Aquis would be the one I would ALWAYS reach for.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the HC and I love it!! Longines all day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

